# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  تطبيق حراج  عسير

## فهمي سامر

*
موقع عسير هو موقع مخصص لعرض الإعلانات المبوبه سواء كانت عمليات بيع أو شراء من المشتركين 

حراج عسير : الوجهة الأولى للبيع والشراء في منطقة عسير 

رابط الموقع
http://tharaj.com




apple store 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/%D8%...l=ar&ls=1&mt=8

google play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...imockup.tharaj*

----------

